# Need to know what all you Western riders wear...



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

for pants lol I have been riding in jeans. Is it weird to wear breeches for Western riding?


----------



## lovewesternhorses (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi There

Personally, I ride in jeans. You can get some really nice jeans now with no seams. You can also get some good stretch material jeans too which are comfortable. I personally don't like riding in breeches (in NZ we call them Jodhpurs) but that's simply because you can't wear them showing, so don't wear them training/trail riding. However... I am looking at doing English classes in the western showing, so will need to get myself some.. and will need to practice in them before the shows, so yes I would ride in them then. Not usually though. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I am not a western rider but I DO wear western clothes. I wear Wrangler Q-Baby jeans, and nice long sleeved collared shirt and a nice belt and buckle


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Wranglers. Show in them train in them work in them you name it.


----------



## LegendsChic (Jul 25, 2012)

Jeans, whichever is comfortable for me. I do have several pairs of Auras and Q Babys, but I've also got Carhartts too.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've ridden in breeches in Western classes but made sure they were the same color as my chaps. When I've had to switch quick from hunt to a western pleasure class at a show, I've tossed on a western shirt over the Ratcatcher, pulled on chaps and western boots and run for the arena. Otherwise, I prefer to ride in jeans, I think they're more comfortable.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Wranglers. $15.88 at Wal-Mart. I spare no expense in my riding....


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I ride in jeggings from Bluenotes. I just put my boots on a go. I like them cause they're stretchy and they stay where they are.


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

nrhareiner said:


> Wranglers. Show in them train in them work in them you name it.


To quote Bill Murray in Stripes, "THAT'S! THE FACT! JACK!"

Wrangler 31MWZs all day every day. Even to my office job.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Cut-offs, bikini top & bare feet! Ok, that was one time last week when it hot, usually Qbabys for everyday riding, for showing I like the Hobbyhorse sidezip pants. I really don't recommend the cut-offs on a bareback horse unless you have really tough skin on your butt, it's been a week now and I still have a raw bottom!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Q Babys...all the way...even shows and rodeos haha


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

Another vote for Q Babys


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Hmmm have to check out Qbabys! My only complaint really about riding in plain old jeans is that it makes it difficult to mount from the ground especially when your sweaty and your jeans stick to you and makes it impossible to get your foot in the stirrup lol


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

Jeans and a tshirt


----------



## lovewesternhorses (Aug 24, 2012)

"PurpleMonkeyWrench Hmmm have to check out Qbabys! My only complaint really about riding in plain old jeans is that it makes it difficult to mount from the ground especially when your sweaty and your jeans stick to you and makes it impossible to get your foot in the stirrup lol "

Well funny you say that, because we have purchased a collaspable two step step stool. Its great. Doesn't take up much room, take it out to mount the horse, and yay!! no trying to get you foot in the stirrup that seems to have shortened between you saddling up, and preparing to get on. I'm sure my legs shrink just before I get on..hehe. 
This step stool was cheap in a hardware store. I also use it as my western saddle stand (I don't have a proper one yet so have to make do) and it also works great for that. Its just high enough off the ground to allow the fenders to fall nicely


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

The Q-baby's are the most amazing jeans to ride in! I have 4 pairs


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

You can wear a spandex jump suit tor daily riding if u want to. feel free to wear britches or what ever you want. I wear miss me's, rock revival, or American eagle jeans for daily riding and showing. I have black q babies should I ever ride in an event that requires them. Just a t shirt on top. Come to think of it I don't change my clothes to ride. Dirt washes off and I by all my jeans with riding in mind. The only thing I try to not ride in is my true religions, but even then...


----------



## fastforty (Feb 7, 2012)

Faded Glory makes a stretch pant in a semi-jean cut. Very shallow front pockets but goes good over boots (not so good over sneakers).


----------



## Ambrose (May 24, 2012)

Someone probly already said this... But I use to work at a western store and the wranglers make the riding jeans. normal jeans have a smooth seam on the outside and they make a smooth seam on the inside. but not all cowboy pants have those so when your looking just look for the seam.

Some do fine riding in reg jeans! I ride in whatever looks cute but im a girl  if they bug me I switch my jeans for the riding type. hope that helps!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Jeans, any brand for everyday riding. For showing I just wear slack from Kohl's and my chaps.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

baseball uniform pants, Polo breeches, or saddlebum tights, rode in jeans for years till I realized how bad they suck.


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

I Always ride in stretchy jeans... otherwise I cant get on my horse! Especially if it is hot and sweaty! I think if you are comfortable in breeches, then you should ride in them unless you are showing tho... who is going to complain?


----------



## WesternJake (Jan 29, 2011)

Jeans - shorts, capris, full length, whatever. Just depends on the temperature. lol. 

I have worn breeches to ride western, but I felt silly. Possibly because I was riding in public; I wouldn't so much if I was just at the barn and there was no on else. I am planning on buying a pair of carhartts for this winter, though.  

I don't ride in any certain brand. Although my favourite pair of jeans is Volcom brand. I buy most of my jeans at the Goodwill since they're just gonna get worn out at the barn. My nicer jeans I buy at another second-hand store, but it's for brand name clothes only. I'm definitely not the type to shell out even $20 on a pair of jeans. 

Emily


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I have polar fleece breeches that I ride in in winter, western or english. But if I'm riding in jeans, I ride in my 'fat jeans' or old jeans that are too big so I have plenty of flexibility.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I wear breeches to ride western! It's so hot and sticky here during the summer and part of the winter that it's almost impossible to peel off sweaty jeans and still retain some dignity! The breeches are so light and cool, I don't care if I look a little weird.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

First I like my jeans: my favorite jeans for riding are those that are one size too large and stretchy, Lees are one name that comes to mind. I like form fitting but I want something that's got a lot of give and are light. 

Then I have a pair of stretch khakis and I like them because a) they're one size too large and b) because they're really light and the truth is I sweat like I'm melting in the summer, especially when I'm in a stall tacking. UGH. embarrassing. so the lighter the better. 

I have a couple of pairs of jods that are heavier and I'll wear them if I need a clean pair of pants and they feel right that day. I'm not crazy about jods because they fit weirdly to me...too clingy on the thighs. That bugs me. BUt I'll get my money's worth from them, for sure. 

I don't really care about "fashion" per se - I ride western but I'll wear an English helmet, half chaps and jods if that's what I decide I feel like wearing. I wear what's comfortable and practical. I don't compete don't plan to compete and don't think it's going to be an issue, thank heaven because those outfits can cost! 

I like my half chaps even though they're pretty warm and cotton stretch button front 3/4 sleeved blouses with the sleeves rolled up. I don't like tees in summer because I sweat and then they cling. I like to keep it loose and as airy as I can. 

In the winter, I dress the same, only a little heavier. Last year I didn't get to ride during the coldest months but I have a feeling I'm going to be wearing layers that can be stripped off.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

I ride in Wrangler Q-Baby's, a t-shirt, and Ariat Fat Baby boots. I had a pair of Justin boots for less than a year and the inner lining at the back of the heel tore and would catch my foot so I couldn't get my foot out! I definitely shoot for quality with my riding gear because it gets used so hard that it wears out quickly if it's not quality.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I like Lucky Jeans and even the cheap Wal-Mart jeans are great for riding in....I go for comfort not style...


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

I wear.....
Jeans in the fall/spring
Light wash holey jeans or lightweight light colored boot cut breeches in the summer (or shorts, I admit it...)
Fleecy, Insulated boot cut breeches in the winter... Toasty warm!


----------

